# Bolivar (Cuba) Especiales No. 2, RE (Germany) Cigar Review - Dimples and Blah



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Outside of the gorgeous construction and aroma this cigar fell flat of what you'd expect from a thin gauge Bolivar. The overall flavors were there ...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Especiales No. 2, RE (Germany) Cigar Review - Dimples and Blah


----------

